# its been a while



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

hello all its been a while since i was last on im still out every other day still using my black square and still using my milbro.
whats been happening.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Been wouldering where u went good to see your back


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

yes cheers been very busy buisness is good at the moment and has been for a few months so i havnt been on for a while has it been busy on here ? i was thinking of posting some of the old photos on here do the hunting pics go down well on here.
cheers mate.


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

good shooting danny







john


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

now thats a clean hole ! what you use? hollow point steel balls?


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

hey lads.
its amazing what a 16mm lead shot can do hope your well


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another lead afficiondo!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

